# برامج لتصميم ومراجعات السلامة في المنشاءات



## ممدوح عباس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو التواصل لعمل برامج تدريبية للتصميم ومراجعات السلامة في المنشاءات الصناعية والمباني الكبري


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*لوحات ارشادية وبوسترات للبيئة والسلامة*

اقتراح انشاء قسم لتوعية المرئية والاعلانات ونشرات التوعية للسلامة والصحة المهنية واقتراحات لعمل اعلانان تليفزيونية لتوعية ربات البيوت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
نشرات جميلة نرجو ممن لديه مثل هذه الملصقات للتوعية وضعها داخل المنتدى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شرات جميلة وائعة جدا


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

__________________


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

__________________
نحن مع فلسطين ضالمة او مضلومة الزعيم الراحل هواري بومدين


----------



## فور سيزونز (23 فبراير 2008)

نشرات جميلة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fraidi (25 فبراير 2008)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير, وفعلاً من الأفكار القيّمة جداً والتي يجب أن تنال الإهتمام
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## عمر999 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نشرات مفيدة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالله (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالله (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذة الملصقات الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس احمد زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت


----------



## تكنوسايت (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ارسال البرنامج اخي الحبيب


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اليكم بعض المرفقات


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شغل حلو بجد اللة ينور


----------



## مهندسة سين (12 مارس 2013)

المطارات تصنف تطبق عليها الاوشا بالسلامه


----------

